# a couple shots of sarah...



## thebeginning (Jan 1, 2007)

shot these today of sarah.  


just used a 48" (i think) circular diffuser to help with the light, since it was around 1:00p



thanks for looking!!
















heres a snap i took inside a couple months ago (just so you can see the difference...she died her hair )


----------



## woodsac (Jan 1, 2007)

All beautiful shots.
I'm not sure why, but I wish both her eyes were in sharp focus in #1. One eye being slightly oof at that angle doesn't usually bother me. I can't help but notice it here though. Maybe it's just because her eyes are so beautiful and my attention is instantly drawn to them?


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with woodsac, definitely beautiful shots. I love her eyes in the first shot. The second shot is probably my favorite though. Thanks for mentioning that she dyed her hair. I wouldn't have even noticed!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 1, 2007)

Great shots.  #1 has a very special atmosphere from the soft light and shallow depth of field.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks all!  


and thanks for the crit woodsac, i see what you mean!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 2, 2007)

She is stunning...and you have captured her very well.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 2, 2007)

I love both of your photos but #2 is just amazing!!!!  I love how you brought out her eyes in that one!!!!!  Do you mind telling me how you did that?


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 3, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> I love both of your photos but #2 is just amazing!!!!  I love how you brought out her eyes in that one!!!!!  Do you mind telling me how you did that?



thanks!

it's a combination of a layered diffuse glow and gaussian blur i believe, set to a fairly low opacity.  I sharpened only the eyes, which brought them out more than the rest of the face in the finished product. thanks again!


----------



## Anubis (Jan 3, 2007)

2 is excellent, the eyes are so bright and clear!

Great shots!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jan 3, 2007)

Good stuff, I like them


----------



## memphis (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice - well done


----------



## jlbrew3 (Jan 3, 2007)

The eyes in 2 are fantastic, really jump out.


----------



## markc (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful. I'd like to see a little more contrast in #2. I think I know what you were going for, but to my eye it looks a bit faded. A real black in the image would help that. Moving the black point up in levels really makes the image pop for me. Try 20 for black and .92 for grey.


----------



## CFRacer22 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great pictures, but I think you had a little help if you know what I mean lol. Her eyes are beautiful.  #2 is amazing.


----------



## Mole (Jan 4, 2007)

CFRacer22 said:


> Great pictures, but I think you had a little help if you know what I mean lol. Her eyes are beautiful. #2 is amazing.


 

What he said.  Her eyes are incrediable :thumbup:


----------



## LifesMirror (Jan 4, 2007)

Very beautiful girl there.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks everyone! i'll be sure to tell her


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree, stunning model.

Love the first one, her eyes make a wonderful point of focus!

I'm not sure if I'm a big fan of the vignetting on the last shot, for some reason it pulls my eye away from her face, rather than the other way around.  What is it, a little blur, and some darkening in PS?


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 7, 2007)

She definitely has beautiful eyes and you did a wonderful job of capturing them.  I like both the first and second shot. I couldn't choose between them.

Also, she looks better with darker hair, lol.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 8, 2007)

I really like the look of the 2nd shot (High key b/w). Not that the others are bad but there is just something really cool about that one.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks, all!


robert, 

yeah it was something like that.  it was really a crappy shot, just snapped so we could see a difference in the hair color, kinda like a before shot.  but for some reason i can't just leave a photo alone, so i did this and that to it


----------



## Jane948 (Jan 10, 2007)

she is beautiful, her eyes are piercing


----------



## PhotoSarah (Jan 10, 2007)

Love #2 .... look at those amazing eyes.


----------



## space (Jan 10, 2007)

Have to agree with everyone, #2 is just amazing. It looks like it could be an album cover or something


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe I'll get killed, but here it goes:

In the 1st shot, it looks like the face was photoshoped and in no 2 the eyes look unnatural... too sharp among a soft face.

And to end it all, I like the 3rd shot best, althoug she looks better with dark hair IMO.

*Runs to hide*


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 10, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Maybe I'll get killed, but here it goes:
> 
> In the 1st shot, it looks like the face was photoshoped and in no 2 the eyes look unnatural... too sharp among a soft face.
> 
> ...



haha you don't have to hide 

i appreciate your opinions!  

just did something different.  it was intentional, though


----------

